# wood safe for salt?



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

is wood safe to put in salt water tanks? i dont remember what type of wood it was but i bought it from a lfs and used it in my freshwater tank for about 6 months


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would keep wood out of a saltwater tank..it will lower the PH among other things not good for marine animals..


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Wood generally isn't safe for Saltwater. If you do a tank with only macroalgae or something tough, however, then it is alright.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you were to soak your wood in salt water for a couple of years first, it would be okay. Otherwise, don't use it. There is such a thing as saltwater driftwood, and it's usually home to many burrowing creatures. You might find some at the beach someday, and it would be safe to use. Otherwise, you really don't want it in a marine tank, since it leaches tannins and has a very low pH. The tannins will burn up your alkalinity in a hurry, which is the last thing you want to have happen in a salt tank.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

ya im not going to put the wood in the tank anymore i found this guy who sells live rock for 3 dollars a pound so i just stocked up in that and bought like 15 pounds. going back to get some more tomorrow


----------

